# Suche Notebook mit folgenden Eigenschaften



## Invisible_XXI (11. Januar 2009)

Hier die Eigenschaften nach Wichtigkeit.

1. Akkulaufzeit: so lange wie möglich
2. gutes WLAN: reichweite + stabilität sind da wichtig
3. boxen, die nicht vom lüfter übertönt werden
4. relativ flott... nur habe ich leider keine ahnung von den notebook cpus (ist ein t5800 mit gleichem takt viel schneller als ein t3200? und wie flott ist der atom im vergleich?)
5. displaygröße 14-15", matt finde ich besser, aber zur not tuts auch ein glare


einsatzgebiet: internet, office, mp3 und videos/dvds schauen

also 2 gb ram sollten schon drin sein.


ich habe hier ein angebot für ein samsung sa11-aura safa für 555 euro.
- core 2 duo T5800, 2x2GHz
- 4 gb ram ddr2
- 320gb festplatte
- geforce 9200 GS mit 512 mb ram
- vista home premium

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## 1821984 (11. Januar 2009)

Was möchtest du denn ausgeben?
Möchtest du auch zocken?

Ein Intel Atom ist nur in Netbook drin und damit kann man keine Videos bearbeiten weil 10" Display!!!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Januar 2009)

einsatzgebiet ist nur wie oben beschrieben, also keine spiele oder videos bearbeiten.

10" ist allerdings echt wenig. damit wird das videoschauen eher mager.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Januar 2009)

*ACER Extensa 5630Z-322G16N_VHB*


*Acer Aspire 7730G-584G50MN + Guitar Hero 3*




Also jetzt hab ich mal zwei rausgesucht weil du noch kein Preis genannt hast.
Der erste hat nen lahmen Prozessor. Ist mit der erste Dual Core und schon ewig aufn Markt. Die graka ist ist leistungschwach und wirklich nur für Office und Co geeignet.

Der zweite ist nen 17" (zu groß ?) und hat ne Graka womit man auch zocken kann aktuelle Games ink.! Der Prozessor ist etwas älter aber noch sehr viel verbaut. Aktuelle z.B. haben bereits nr.T9400 kannst du da ja mal vergleichen.
Das Display ist sehr gut zum DVD/Fernseh schauen (Reaktionszeit =8ms) und ne große Festplatte ist auch vorhanden!

Die Akkulaufzeit kann man immer anpassen. Man kann die Leistung runterschrauben und dann hällt der Akku länger.
Matte Displays sind nur schwer zu bekommen und wenn dann in teuren Laptops drin (macht zwar keinen sinn aber egal).
Zu der Lautstärke kann ich nur von meinem Acer Aspire sagen: sehr angenehm leise im Leerlauf. Beim spielen hört man ihn aber da darf er auch!
Zum W-LAN nun ja ich sitzt gute 10 Meter weg und keine Problem immer 99% Empfang. Auf der Therasse ist nicht mehr viel aber die ist auch gute 30 Meter weg und bei ca. 25% wird es Problematisch!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Januar 2009)

joa, das ist doch schonmal was.

der preis sollte natürlich so günstig wie möglich sein unter der voraussetzung, dass die eigenschaften da oben erfüllt sind (akku, wlan...)

also einen 3D grafikchip muss das teil nichtmal haben, was doch dann wieder einiges an geld sparen müsste?!


----------



## 1821984 (11. Januar 2009)

Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass Du Vista Home Premium hast. Nen Kumpel hat Vista Basic und das ist voll fürn Po!!!
Vista braucht im leerlauf ca. 800Mb speicher also min. 2Gb sollten es sein, hab meinen auf 4Gb aufgestockt und es ist viel besser als vorher. Grad wenn du ne On-Board Grafik hast und die immer vom speicher mit frisst ist es besser du hast etwas mehr davon! Wichtig für DVD und Filme schauen!

PS: Wenn kein richtiger Grafikchip drin ist hällt der Akku meistens länger.
Ich schau mal was ich noch find.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Januar 2009)

*ACER TravelMate 5730-6B3G25N*


*
*


!!! Mattes Display!!! Akku bis 4 Stunden!!!

aber sehr schwache grafik


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2009)

der samsung, den du genannt hast, ist sicher o.k - die machen recht gute Nbooks, die auch nicht zu "billig" sind.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Schau dir die mal an: LIFEBOOK FUJITSU SIEMENS Notebooks bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder sind die zu teuer?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Schau dir die mal an: LIFEBOOK FUJITSU SIEMENS Notebooks bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Oder sind die zu teuer?



ok, die sind dann doch etwas zu teuer ^^ warum sind die so teuer? wegen der cpu?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2009)

die "lifebooks" sind halt die "edel"-Nbooks von fujitsu, also besonders gute qualität und verarbeitung und ggf. auch service, auch erweiterbarkeit und ggf. koppelung an stationennusw. - is aber nix, was man als normaluser wirklich haben müßte. 

also, wenn du das samung nicht willst, dann wär ein thinkpad sicher nicht schlecht:

Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL500 NRJ4CGE bis 4std. akku, das hat mein ich auch das neuere DraftN für WLAN. kauf du noch 1-2GB RAM selber dazu, 2GB ~ 20€.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ok, die sind dann doch etwas zu teuer ^^ warum sind die so teuer? wegen der cpu?



Qualität. Ich habe bis heute nichts besseres in der Hand gehabt. Selbst die viel gelobten Lenovo Thinkpads nicht. Mein Lifebook E8010 hat inzwischen etwas über 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und es dient mir heute noch jeden Tag als OfficePC. Mein 2. E8010 hat inzwischen mein Schwiegervater, das ist ca 5 Jahre alt. Dafür sind im übrigen die Serviceverträge bei FSC sehr günstig. Ich habe für meine 3 Jahre Vor Ort damals nur 50€ Aufpreis bezahlt. Ich ärgere mich heute das ich nicht die 120€ für die 5 Jahre ausgegeben habe.



Herbboy schrieb:


> die "lifebooks" sind halt die "edel"-Nbooks von fujitsu, also besonders gute qualität und verarbeitung und service, auch erweiterbarkeit und ggf. koppelung an stationennusw. - is aber nix, was man als normaluser wirklich haben müßte.
> 
> also, wenn du das samung nicht willst, dann wär ein thinkpad sicher nicht schlecht:
> 
> Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL500 NRJ4CGE bis 4std. akku, das hat mein ich auch das neuere DraftN für WLAN. kauf du noch 1-2GB RAM selber dazu, 2GB ~ 20€.



Portrepliaktor ist was feines und der Service, vorallem gegen geringen Aufpreis vor Ort auch. Mit Lenovo habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Portrepliaktor ist was feines und der Service, vorallem gegen geringen Aufpreis vor Ort auch.


 klar is das was feines, aber du kannst einem, der ein 550€ NBook postet und fragt, ob es o.k, doch nicht ein doppelt so teures vorschlagen... ^^  (naja, du hast ja noch gefragt, ob es nicht zu teuer is)




> Mit Lenovo habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


 den NBooks oder dem service? die thinkpads sind besser als die anderen lenovo in der preisklasse.

die preiswerten FuSi sind aber auch nicht besser


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Januar 2009)

da ich nicht mit dem teil spielen möchte sehe ich auch nicht ein, warum das so teuer sein muss ^^ im prinzip sind meine anforderungen ja auch extra nicht so hoch gesteckt, damit es möglichst günstig sein kann.

also ist das angebot, das ich da habe, ein gutes?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2009)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> da ich nicht mit dem teil spielen möchte sehe ich auch nicht ein, warum das so teuer sein muss ^^


 mit den lifebook könntest du nicht mal spielen - das sind reine "business"-books   da is ein 600€ NBook von MSI sogar stärker in sachen spielepower... 




> also ist das angebot, das ich da habe, ein gutes?


 jo, samsung ist qualiativ auch gut. oder halt auch das von mir verlinkte thinkpad.


----------



## xxMasterxx (12. Januar 2009)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> da ich nicht mit dem teil spielen möchte sehe ich auch nicht ein, warum das so teuer sein muss ^^ im prinzip sind meine anforderungen ja auch extra nicht so hoch gesteckt, damit es möglichst günstig sein kann.
> 
> also ist das angebot, das ich da habe, ein gutes?



Das was du dir ausgesucht hast is schon ganz gut da haste alles was du wolltest drin.Akkulaufzeit hat es bis zu 3 Stunden, je nach Anwendung.Wenn du längere Akkulaufzeit haben willst geht der Preis auch gleich mit nach oben.Alternative wäre ein Atom aber die haben alle nur 10 Zoll Displays soweit ich gesehen hab.

 Edit: Hab da doch noch eins entdeckt allerdings Glare aber Akkulaufzeit 4 st. Intel - www.Preiscompany.de


----------



## riedochs (12. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> den NBooks oder dem service? die thinkpads sind besser als die anderen lenovo in der preisklasse.



Mit beidem und ich hatte ein ThinkPad.

Zum Thema Akkulaufzeit: Wenn 3 Stunden angegeben sind kann man mit 2,5 Stunden rechnen. Mein Lifebook schafft 5,5 Stunden mit einem Akku.

Ich werf nochmal das hier in den Raum: FSC Lifebook S7110, Core 2 Duo T7200 2.00GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, Windows Vista Business (S7110MF011DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Ist auch um einiges günstiger und wird wohl dieses Jahr auch mein Lifebook beerben.


----------



## mr.madman (13. Januar 2009)

ASUS X51L, gibts in verschieden Varianten, da du nicht zocken willst, sollte die stromsparende Intel-Grafik deinen Geschmack treffen.

Ist ein 15,4" Gerät, gibts in verschiedenen Ausstattungen, die sich in CPU, RAM und HDD unterscheiden, damit kannst du dann eine Ausstattung wählen, die deinem Budget entspricht .


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Januar 2009)

mr.madman schrieb:


> ASUS X51L, gibts in verschieden Varianten, da du nicht zocken willst, sollte die stromsparende Intel-Grafik deinen Geschmack treffen.
> 
> Ist ein 15,4" Gerät, gibts in verschiedenen Ausstattungen, die sich in CPU, RAM und HDD unterscheiden, damit kannst du dann eine Ausstattung wählen, die deinem Budget entspricht .



gibts da ne gute seite mit einem konfigurator oder wo stelle ich mir das zusammen?

gibts eigentlich auch 14" geräte? das würde auch noch reichen von der größe und dürfte dann weniger strom kosten


----------



## mr.madman (13. Januar 2009)

Direkt zusammenstellen kann man die nicht, die gibts nur vorgefertigt.

14" Geräte sind meist schon wieder teurer, weil die schon langsam Richtung Subnotebook gehen, ansonsten wären die ASUS F8 Serie oder die etwas ältere A8 Serie empfehlenswert.

Edit:

hier mal 2 Links, ein mal ohne OS (FreeDos) mit 250GB und ein mal mit Vista Home Premium und 320GB

http://www.winner-dresden.de/product_info.php/info/p30610_NB-ASUS-X51L-AP173D-FreeDOS.html

http://www.winner-dresden.de/product_info.php/info/p30612_NB-ASUS-X51L-AP184C-VHP.html


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> gibts da ne gute seite mit einem konfigurator oder wo stelle ich mir das zusammen?
> 
> gibts eigentlich auch 14" geräte? das würde auch noch reichen von der größe und dürfte dann weniger strom kosten



Schau dir mal meinen Link in den Post etwas weiter oben an, das ist ein 14 Zoll Geraet.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (18. Januar 2009)

was sagt ihr dazu: Notebooks HP 6735s GW1187AV mit 3GB RAM, Vista Business UND XP Pro!

mit welcher intel notebook-cpu ist das denn vergleichbar?


und weiß jemand wie bei den HP notebooks die lautstärke von lüftern und lautsprechern ist?
und wie das zuverlässig das wlan arbeitet?


----------



## Ich 15 (18. Januar 2009)

der liegt zwischen den T2450 und T5600
hier gibts eine gute Vergleichsliste Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste


----------

